# The Move from phpBB to vBulletin ...



## Pete (Jan 27, 2003)

If you happen to have come across this little section of cyberspace, welcome.

Here's some notes:

* The Forum has been offline since Feburary 22, 2005. We've been having a number of issues and I have hopefully resolve all the ones that are from our end.

* This is a TRANSITIONAL FORUM. We are probably going to be moving to another Forum layout completely and new provider, but, until then, enjoy goodness that is phpBB 2.0.13 and Categories Hierarchies 2.1.0. However, that also means that, while there are a bunch of new features (click the preferences link, for instance), many features from the old Forum are not available.

* At this minute, Smilies, French Translation menus and another Theme are being loaded. Please be patient.

Further details will be posted later ...


----------



## WorldIRC (Jun 19, 2004)

Good work!


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Most Excellent*

Good work indeed. A load off of my heart and shoulders!

What can I say except a BIG THANK YOU, PETE! :salute:


----------



## NormanB (Feb 4, 2003)

I can't begin to imagine how you clever guys have got the forum up and running again. All I can say is a heartfelt thanks for all your hard work and brain power. It's true that in the words of Joni Mitchell "you don't know what you've got 'til it's gone" - I have certainly missed the forum.

Thanks again

Norman


----------



## Pete (Jan 27, 2003)

You're welcome.

Can someone send over a couple cans of sleep? I could use 'em.

Or, at least, a massusse. I've got a _good_ massage therapist at my chiropractor. Someone send me a gift certificate or two from San Tan Chiropractic ...


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

saxpics said:


> ......
> Or, at least, a massusse. I've got a _good_ massage therapist at my chiropractor. Someone send me a gift certificate or two from San Tan Chiropractic ...


Pete,
the check was mailed already on Monday.
Your tremendeous effort is really appreciated by everyone,
-Harri


----------



## JimMetcalf (Sep 14, 2003)

*Thanks!!!*

Really great to see the forum is back! Thanks for all the effort. We NEED this forum!


----------



## andre (Feb 7, 2003)

*FORUM BACK*

Well done Im sure everyone who uses this amazeing forum has missed it it is great that it is back I can now stop paying for therapy many thanks


----------



## Akron SaxGirl (Feb 21, 2005)

*Ditto That*

A Big Thanks! I am new to the forum only on a few weeks when it went down, I was jonsin for the forum, Theres is too much information on this site I LOVE IT!!! I checked out others while you were down and they were well lets just say they were not this forum. This truly is the Biggest and Best Thank You! Jackie


----------



## zadu (Feb 2, 2003)

Great Forum! Thanks for all the tonnes of work fixing it back up! The "log in" started working for me all of a sudden too-totally kewl...


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Pete, the new VBulletin board looks great. I belong to several other boards that use VBulletin, and they all operate smoothly and without outages, glitches etc. I think the move here was a wise one and will prove to be a success. 
As others have wisely noted above, I too want to thank you for all of the time, energy and knowledge you have devoted towards getting all of this sorted out in good order! We really do appreciate it.


----------



## Pete (Jan 27, 2003)

I've also gotta remember to try to fix the titles. It's nice to see that the "user rating" thing works (that's why I've got all those green boxes under my posts and saxismyaxe has one. Click on the "scales" to rate a member).


----------



## Gandalfe (Feb 1, 2000)

And go into the Control Panel to turn on the 'use rating' if you want to take advantage of that. Some of the top performers that I've rated have not turned on this capability in their profile.


----------



## Gandalfe (Feb 1, 2000)

User CP --> Edit Options --> Show my reputation level.


----------



## Neil Sharpe (Jun 2, 2003)

Everything looks terrific at this end and no problems with access or posting. 

Once again, thanks very much for an incredible amount of hard work, skill, patience, perseverance, and personal sacrifice.


----------

